# écran ibook tâche noire et lignes horizontales



## dogongirl (12 Mai 2007)

Bonjour,

J'ai acheté il y a trois semaines un ibook. La semaine dernière des lignes horizontales et verticales sont apparues sur l'écran et ce matin une grande tâche noire. J'ai donc ramené mon portabke au SAV de la FNAC  où l'on m'a dit que cela était du à un choc ou à une pression qui a déterioré les cristaux liquides et que par conséquent apple allait probablement dénoncer la garantie. 

En toute bonne fois, il ne peut pas s'agir d'un coup ou d'une pression, vu que j'ai pris un soin jaloux de mon ordinateur et que pour l'instant je ne l'ai déplacé qu'une seule fois.

 Est ce que d'autres personnes ont été confrontées à ce problème ou est ce que quelqu'un pourrait me proposer une solution ?

D'avance merci


----------



## Vélane (12 Mai 2007)

As tu prete ton ordi ?
Un ami, un petit frere, un chat .... aurait pu le faire tomber sans te le dire (sauf le chat ^^) ?

Bizarre, reflechis bien, t'es sur sur qu'il a jamais recu de coup ? :mouais: 

Sinon, comme on me l'as conseillé, voit avec l'assurance CB si poss


----------



## joubichou (12 Mai 2007)

j'ai eu les mêmes symptomes après que ma femme se soit assise sur mon Ibook:mouais:


----------



## dogongirl (12 Mai 2007)

Non je suis absolument sure qu'il n'est pas tomb&#233; (et non je ne l'ai pas pr&#234;t&#233 : du reste il n'a aucune traces ext&#233;rieures de coup... c'est vraiment pas de la mauvaise fois : si je l'avais mal manipul&#233; j'assumerais mais l&#224; je trouve &#231;a vraiment super &#233;nervant. 

Est ce que &#231;a pourrait venir d'un probl&#232;me de frabrication par exemple ?

Je suis tr&#232;s en col&#232;re car il  n'a subi aucun choc !!! C'est pourquoi je cherche &#224; savoir si d'autres personnes sont dans mon cas.


----------



## joubichou (12 Mai 2007)

Si tu l'as acheté il y a trois semaines,c'est un macbook ,pas un Ibook


----------



## macinside (12 Mai 2007)

dogongirl a dit:


> Non je suis absolument sure qu'il n'est pas tomb&#233; (et non je ne l'ai pas pr&#234;t&#233 : du reste il n'a aucune traces ext&#233;rieures de coup... c'est vraiment pas de la mauvaise fois : si je l'avais mal manipul&#233; j'assumerais mais l&#224; je trouve &#231;a vraiment super &#233;nervant.
> 
> Est ce que &#231;a pourrait venir d'un probl&#232;me de frabrication par exemple ?
> 
> Je suis tr&#232;s en col&#232;re car il  n'a subi aucun choc !!! C'est pourquoi je cherche &#224; savoir si d'autres personnes sont dans mon cas.



je te casse un &#233;cran LCD sans que personne n'y touche, et m&#234;me en y touchant je te laisserai aucune marque d'impact sur la machine, exemple en dessous de mon v&#233;n&#233;rable Ti qui suite a une chute de sac avait un &#233;cran lcd exploser et il n'y avait *aucune* marque d'impact 







(j'avais envoyer la photo a akihabaranews dans leurs news crash baby  )

dans les grands classique de la casse de LCD : refermer l'&#233;cran en ayant un bout du c&#226;ble d'alimentation coincer entre le clavier et la dalle LCD, stylo oublier au m&#234;me endroit, chat ayant sauter sur le capot refermer du portable, ...


----------

